# Network Driver- Motherboard: ECS 945GCT-HM REV 1.0B



## EdAmy (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a Compaq Presario SR5030NX computer that I formatted the hard drive and loaded Windows XP Pro. Went online to download drivers found out the motherboard was built for Compaq so cant' get drivers from ECS, but the HP website only has drivers for Vista, not windows. I have managed to get the Audio working, but can't get the network adpaters to work. The HP Website says the Technolog for the network is: Realtek RTL8201E. I found a drivers for that, but it was an audio driver, not the network one. By installing that driver is how I got the audio to work. So I need the network driver for this motherboard so I can connect to the internet.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF this should help you http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------

